#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  ZigBee and IEEE 802.15.4,wireless and mobile communi9cation,pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

ZigBee technology is a low data rate, low power consumption, low cost,  wireless networking protocol targeted towards automation and remote  control applications. IEEE 802.15.4 committee started working on a low  data rate standard a short while later. Then the ZigBee Alliance and the  IEEE decided to join forces and ZigBee is the commercial name for this  technology.





  Similar Threads: ZigBee and IEEE 802 ppt with reort Wi Fi : The IEEE 802.11Standards,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download 2 way wireless data messaging system for rural area using zigbee ebook download doc Secured wireless data transmission and reception using zigbee ebook download doc

----------

